# Aerial fire apparatus access roads



## Utakecare2019 (Aug 8, 2019)

Please help me to understand this better...
What is the point of this requirement? Is it just to get onto the roof?

If our  building has pitched roof with mechanical roof well in the middle, is the sloped roof (metal panel roof) required to be accessible?
If there is a roof access hatch to get onto the roof, do we still need this aerial road?
If a portion of the pitched roof is <30' which then fire fighters can get onto the roof from there with ladder, is the aerial road still required? 
If the building has sloped roof all over the place, only a tiny portion is over 30', is that still required?
Thanks


----------



## RLGA (Aug 8, 2019)

What is the requirement...do you have a specific code and citation?


----------



## jeffc (Aug 8, 2019)

The 2015 International Fire Code, Appendix D, Section D105 states, "Where the vertical distance between the grade plane and the highest roof surface exceeds 30 feet, approved aerial fire apparatus access shall be required." This requirement also comes with a wider fire department access road, located 15' from the building, no more than 30 from building and no overhead power lines. The larger ladder trucks have outriggers that drive the larger widths.

I will try and answer your questions but the local fire inspector may have an interpretation that takes precedence over my humble opinion.     
•If our building has pitched roof with mechanical roof well in the middle, is the sloped roof (metal panel roof) required to be accessible?
Accessible is a very specific term meaning barrier free. The roof does not need to be barrier free.
•If there is a roof access hatch to get onto the roof, do we still need this aerial road?
Yes, the fire department does not want to enter a burning building to access the roof.
•If a portion of the pitched roof is <30' which then fire fighters can get onto the roof from there with ladder, is the aerial road still required?
Yes, see the code language above.
•If the building has sloped roof all over the place, only a tiny portion is over 30', is that still required?
Yes, but it may warrant a discussion with the local fire inspector.


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2019)

Let me rephrase what you said, and I do simple terms 

If I am wrong please correct 

Why a access road is required


So the fire trucks need access to the building

The ladder truck has to be close enough for the ladder itself to reach upper floors.

Plus if it shoots water, close enough for the water to reach.

They need access to fire hydrants sometimes

They need access to fire sprinkler connections

For the ladder trucks, besides access, they have to have solid pavement to set up the Outriggers, and pavement width to set them on.

There are other reasons that access roads are required.

Does this somewhat answer your question??


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2019)

*Further answer to your question,,*

*Normally if there are exceptions they are part of the code, as in some of your examples where you are asking if the building has a certain feature, can the fire access be eliminated or modified.*

*As stated before, there are several reasons why a fire access road is required. *




*SECTIOND105
AERIAL FIRE APPARATUS ACCESS ROADS*
*D105.1 Where required.*
Where the vertical distance between the grade plane and the highest roof surface exceeds 30 feet (9144 mm), approved aerial fire apparatus access roads shall be provided. For purposes of this section, the highest roof surface shall be determined by measurement to the eave of a pitched roof, the intersection of the roof to the exterior wall, or the top of parapet walls, whichever is greater.

*D105.2 Width.*
Aerial fire apparatus access roads shall have a minimum unobstructed width of 26 feet (7925 mm), exclusive of shoulders, in the immediate vicinity of the building or portion thereof.

*D105.3 Proximity to building.*
At least one of the required access routes meeting this condition shall be located within a minimum of 15 feet (4572 mm) and a maximum of 30 feet (9144 mm) from the building, and shall be positioned parallel to one entire side of the building. The side of the building on which the aerial fire apparatus access road is positioned shall be approved by the fire code official.

*D105.4 Obstructions.*
Overhead utility and power lines shall not be located over the aerial fire apparatus access road or between the aerial fire apparatus road and the building. Other obstructions shall be permitted to be placed with the approval of the fire code official.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2019)

It is not just access for personnel but for Spray deluge operations
Talk with your local department


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 9, 2019)

And as with all appendices unless specifically adopted they are not part of the code.
We only adopt B, C & D as permitted by the state.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 9, 2019)

That Trex picture is interesting.   Tight space.   Looks like the truck is leaning a little due to the arm beinng extended.


----------



## Utakecare2019 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you all for answering me. How to attach image that I saved on computer without URL? I have more to ask...


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 9, 2019)

click on "upload a file"


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2019)

Utakecare2019 said:


> Thank you all for answering me. How to attach image that I saved on computer without URL? I have more to ask...




A Sawhorse forum supporting member,, can upload with no problem 

Otherwise it has to be made into a link and post the link

The cost to support is cheap

And there is a lot of knowledge setting here


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 13, 2019)

Besides the obvious media water that is depicted, aerial access is important for rescue if an emergency arises at an elevated environment.

If you had a heart attack on the roof, would you want to be strapped into a basket and shoved vertically into a roof hatch to the floor below ---- and then get hung over the sides of the stairs at a switchback to make the vertical transition on the steps going down..... 

Roofer went down on job twelve story building, elevators to small for stretcher ...... Had to drop thru roof hatch access, then carry down narrow stairway to first floor.....true story still remember the terror in that guys eyes every time we transitioned at the landings at the stairs.......


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 15, 2019)

Are you asking this questions as an owner, designer or other?


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Are you asking this questions as an owner, designer or other?




Labeled as 
Architect

Could be owner


----------

